# Imperial Fists WIP



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok so i thought i would start this thread off, to get ready for my Imperial fists. So far it will aim to be 1500 and will include-

*Captain Eeifmund of the 5th Company (Master)*
Where i shall be using the power sword and antique bolter carrying masters from the new master of the chapter box.

*9 Man Command Squad with x2 Missile Launcher*
These shall have the veteran shoulder pads available from the online store.
I was hoping to use the new missile launchers from the devastator box but the fact they are only available in the devastator boxs means i'll have to use the standard tactical ones.



*Dreadnaught Yanyr, Former Captain of the 5th Company*
Twin-Linked Lascannon, Smoke Launchers, Extra Armour

For this guy i thought i would make him special because fluff wise he was a former captain, To do this i shall be using the mark IV dreadnaught from forgeworld along with the special dreadnaught drilling arm (i think it would look good considering imperial fists are masters of seiges) and imperial fists markings and the scenenic base which are also available from FW


*10 Man Tactical Squad with Heavy Bolter and Flamer*
I shall be using the tactical squad and chapter shoulder badges available from online store. Again i was hoping to use the devastator plastic heavy bolter marines but again its not cost effective and would be a waste.


*9 Man Tactical Squad with Heavy Bolter and Flamer*
Same as above


*Land Speeder Multi-Melta*
For all my landspeeders i shall be buying the assault squad pads to fit the crews with them.


*Land Speeder Tornado with Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon*
same as above

*Land Speeder Tornado with Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon*
same as above 

*10 Man Devastator Squad with 4 Missile Launchers*
I need to figure out how to get more missile launchers as only buying three tatical squads ill only provide three missile launchers i need a total 6

*Vindicator with Extra Armour and Smoke Launchers*
Shall be using the forge world model and most likely the imperial fist doors.

*Whirlwind*
Again using the forge world version and this time using the imperial front panels and doors.

Thats what i am hoping to get, it shall cost a bit but i am taking my time with it, i've started by buying the first squad and shoulder pads  will see if i can get any good pictures of them up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

sounds good, though seems like buying a dev box might not be that bad for you, given how many HBs and MLs you need. plus youve always got the spare weps for later.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah but the problem is that would give me the two heavy bolters i need and one more missile launcher but where do i get the other three missile launchers from.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

if i dropped the landspeeder with the multmelta i can have instead a full unit with plasma cannons or lascannons.
If i picked all plasma cannons i lose a bit of power destroying tanks but then i can destroy large units of toughly armoured men but then i also have the possibility of blowing myself up
if i pick lascannons i won't have much chance at repulsing larger quantities of troops but then i have in effect strength 10 weapons to take out tanks. if i have two of each then i only need one devastator box and i have enough to equip my devastator squad and my two infantry units.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

you need 3 tac squad boxes yeah? thats 3 MLs, 1 from devs, can you scrounge 2 more?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope  don't know anyone really since i moved here and none of my new friends play it, i think the two lascannons and two plasma cannons may be better anyway especially with tank hunter the lascannons become strength 10 against armour and plasma cannons strength 8 vs armour to. Also now gives me something deadly that can take down dead striking terminators.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Please use the Army Lists forum for discussion and building of an army list and its options. This forum is for the actually modelling and painting aspects of the hobby. Thank you.



*The Wraithlord
Heretic High Council*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok no problem i was just stating what models i am going to include


----------

